# Winch Strap Question



## deerjw (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm new to plowing snow and have a question about replacing the winch cable with a strap. This sure seems to make since, but since this is my first experience with a winch I don't know how to take the cable off. Any advice would be appreciated. Also, how difficult is it to put the cable back on once plowing season is over?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

What brand/type of winch?


----------



## deerjw (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Warn RT25.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Unwind all the cable. The end of the cable goes through a hole in the winch drum, comes out the other end and wraps around a small piece of round metal and goes back into the drum. This is all that holds the cable in place. If you intend on using the cable again, be sure not to lose that little piece.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What bones said.


----------



## waushara12 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Heres the diagram for the cable install....hope this helps!!*

http://www.montanajacks.com/instructions/winchcableinstall.pdf


----------

